
Students Make Atari Games Look Like Atari Again - kqr2
http://www.digitallounge.gatech.edu/gaming/index.html?id=2824
======
richcollins
> images might linger after they had moved or changed. Atari programmers took
> advantage of this feature to "flicker" objects between frames.

Interesting that they turned this bug into a feature. Pacman's ghosts were
literally "ghosting".

------
comatose_kid
For a cool example of CRT simulation, check out Xscreensaver's Apple II mode,
written by tlb.

------
Raphael
I've seen similar filters in emulators for years.

